# Print Out of A/c On Line Statement



## pudds (28 Dec 2011)

I just don't get it with all the move to banking on line (self service) I cant get a simple thing as a statement of a/c from Ulster Bank to print off AFTER  logging in to my account.

I can do the following:

View a statement.
Download as xl or other file
Request a copy. (and wait)
Request or cancel option to receive statements by post.




So much for 'real time' banking. 


Is there some actual reasoning behind this which obviously I'm not getting!

I think Northern Rock had a print out option but not sure if it included your address but even half a loaf is better than no bread.


----------



## horusd (29 Dec 2011)

I just had a look at my UB account pudds, you're right. No option to print. Very strange. Maybe its a security thing?


----------



## Lightning (29 Dec 2011)

Can you go File --> Print !?

Can you copy and paste the data into Word and print?


----------



## The Oggster (29 Dec 2011)

You can print screen it if it's just for your own records. (Press PrtScn on your keyboard or if using Wondows 7 just use the snipping tool to copy and then open up word and paste it.)

If it's for a bank etc, they generally don't accept online statements anyway so you're better off just requesting the statement by post.


----------



## Eithneangela (29 Dec 2011)

Why would they provide a 'free' online print facility when they charge for a statement print request?


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Dec 2011)

Besides the making money out of it option there are probably security concerns about people adjusting figures if its being used as a statement.


----------



## roker (29 Dec 2011)

I have no problem printing from TSB. I thought online banking was to relieve customer service, If all UB customers kept going in for statements they would soon find a way to print.


----------



## pudds (29 Dec 2011)

CiaranT said:


> Can you go File --> Print !?
> 
> Can you copy and paste the data into Word and print?




Using this option nearly does the job all right in so far as the UB Logo is included.

The thing is the statement requested  is supposed to include both *name and address* but my address is not shown on the statements which I can understand to some extent.

I just need it for i.d. to open a Rabo a/c.  

I ordered a statement on line last week and it arrived today so I'm sorted.

It is annoying when this happens but there must be a solution.



> Why would they provide a 'free' online print facility when they charge for a statement print request?



UB Allow you 2 free statements p.a.


----------



## hfp (30 Dec 2011)

Its simple, in order for a document to be valid as address verification it needs to have been posted to the address in question and received by the person it is addressed to.  Most banks will allow you to change your address without showing any proof of the new address - if you are then able to print an online statement with the new address where's the evidence that you actually live there?  You could change your address to that of a complete stranger and take out credit at an address that is not yours.


----------



## pudds (30 Dec 2011)

> in order for a document to be valid as address verification it needs to  have been posted to the address in question and received by the person  it is addressed to.



There is no proof that the addressee received it.



> if you are then able to print an online statement with the new address where's the evidence that you actually live there?



There isn't any but a single statement would never be accepted on it's own.


----------



## hfp (2 Jan 2012)

pudds said:


> There is no proof that the addressee received it.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't any but a single statement would never be accepted on it's own.



You've just answered your own question.  Proof of address is always used in conjunction with proof of identity.  You go into the bank with your passport or other photo ID proving that you are indeed Pudds.  You then provide your bank statement, showing that Pudds lives at 1 The Street, for example. If you don't in fact live at 1 The Street, and have no connection with that address, then you wouldn't have received the statement by post. It would have been received by the true occupant of the address who would likely return the mail to the bank stating 'not known at this address.'

There are ways round it of course, as mail can be intercepted, but it's a lot more secure than allowing someone to print out their own statements.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (2 Jan 2012)

proof of address

Driving licence (if not used already)
Electoral register (Bank will print off)


----------



## pudds (4 Jan 2012)

Can confirm that Northern Rock, now PTSB allow a print out of statement which includes all details including account number and full name and address.


If they can do it  why not the others.


----------



## Time (5 Jan 2012)

Why give something for free when you can charge handsomely for? 

That would be their thinking.


----------



## pudds (5 Jan 2012)

Time said:


> Why give something for free when you can charge handsomely for?
> 
> That would be their thinking.



I understand that but in Ulster Banks case they allow you 2 free statements per year anyway for which they have the hassle and postage costs to endure.


----------

